# Ornamental Cherry Leaf Drop



## appalachianarbo (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone been noticing early leaf drop in ornamental cherries? Almost every one I've seen around town has lost its leaves already, and most had lost them back in August. Is there a specific insect or pathogen causing this?


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 10, 2009)

There are leaf spot fungi that can infect cherries although most often not to the point of leaf drop. Also shot hole fungus can infect any prunus, but rarely causes leaf drop. Has it been dry down there this year? We haven't had any issues w/cherries up here, except japanese beetle eating the crap out of them.


----------



## treeseer (Sep 11, 2009)

not much shothole here in the piedmont, and only a little premature shedding near the tips. i work on yoshinos as much as all the rest put together; howboutyou?


----------



## appalachianarbo (Sep 29, 2009)

The precip has been good this year. Some leaves have shothole, but not bad enough to make them drop, and the dropped leaves are still whole, so it's not Jap beetles. I'm at a loss. It's very widespread around here, but most trees have no leaves, while a few trees around town still have all their leaves (and they're growing right next to the ones with no leaves).


----------



## treeseer (Sep 30, 2009)

got a call today with 2 cherries shedding--will post pics friday.

hey mike you get to black mountain lately? i wanna check that big oak; sharpening the drill. 

and hoping not to use it...


----------



## appalachianarbo (Oct 2, 2009)

I got the results back from the NCSU lab - some shothole, some no root rot. They figure it's drought related. I guess we'll wait till spring and see what pops out...

Guy - I'm actually buying a house in Black Mountain next month, so I'm sure I'll have ample opportunity to check that crack. 

No need to sharpen your bit - I just got a new 40" 11/16" ship auger from John at BuyDrillBits.com that should make it all the way through the tree should it need a few rods. I have a big red maple to brace and cable tomorrow - twin leader with plenty of inclusion and a crack developing between them. Should be fun!


----------



## treeseer (Oct 4, 2009)

appalachianarbo said:


> I got the results back from the NCSU lab - some shothole, some no root rot. They figure it's drought related.



Well that was worth the $15., huh?

I plan to come up to warren wilson next weekend fo rthe climbing comp--I'll buzz ya.

Happy Cabling!


----------

